# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم الأناشيد التي تسمى إسلامية بدون دف ولا تأثيرات - للشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله

## عبدالحكيم بن احمد

*سم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :*
*هذه  إجابة الشيخ العلامة صالح   الفوزان - حفظه الله- على سؤال يتعلق بحكم  الأناشيد التي تسمى -إسلامية-    بدون دف أو مؤثر صوتي ، من برنامج "فتاوى  على الهواء".*
*
وهذا التفريغ:
**
السّائل:
- هذا السّائل يا شيخ: ما رأي الشّيخ في حكم الأناشيد الجماعية الإسلامية بدون دف أو مؤثر صوتي ؟**
جواب الشّيخ:
"لا نعلم لها أصلا، هذه محدثة، وإذا  نُسِبت إلى   الإسلام وقيل "الأناشيد الإسلاميّة" فهذا معناه أن الإسلام  شرعها، وهذا لا   أصل له، أيضا هذه الأناشيد إذا اعتُبِرت للطّاعة والقُربة  فإنّها من   شِعار الصّوفية؛ فهم الذين يتّخذون الأناشيد؛ يتخذونه عبادة لله  عز وجل.   فالحاصل أن المسلم لا يلتفت إليها.
 نعم الإنشاد (إنشاد الشّعر) النّافع والمفيد لا بأس به، إنشاد واحد ما هو    جماعة ولا ترنيمات تنغيمات، وإنما هو واحد ينشد الشّعر ويستفيد ويُستفاد    منه، كما كان الشّعراء عند الرّسول -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- يُنشدون  أشعارهم   والرسول يستمع إليهم -عليه الصّلاة والسّلام-. وكذلك وقت العمل  والملل من   العمل يَرتجزون لينشطهم ذلك على العمل، وهذه لا تُسمّى أناشيد؛  هذه إنّما   هي مقطّعات تنشطهم على العمل، ولا تكون في صوت واحد مُنغَّم  ولها فرق   إنشاديّة، كل هذا مما أُحدِث.
 إذا لم يُنسَب إلى الإسلام فهو من اللّهو (إذا لم ينسب إلى الإسلام فهو من اللّهو) ، وإذا نُسِب إلى الإسلام فهو من البدعة. نعم."**
السّائل:
- شيخ، بعض الناس -حفظكم الله- جَعل من هذه الأناشيد دَيدَنه في سيَّارته في بيته مع أولاده، يعني جعل وقته كلها لها.**
جواب الشّيخ:
"إيه،    لأنه لا أصل لها، ولأنها فتنة، وكان الذي ينبغي له أن يستمع إلى القرآن    الكريم المسجل في المصاحف المرتّلة والأشرطة، وفيه ما يُغنيه ويكفيه  ويؤجر   عليه، وكذلك المحاضرات والدّروس الدينية، ولا يُشغِل وقتَه  بالأناشيد التي   لا يستفيد منها شيئا إلا الطّرب نعم." اهـ

**ومن هنا*
*المادة الصوتية للتحميل*
* وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## دكتور مجاهد عبد الله

ارجو ذكر رقم الشريط والدقيقة لان هناك الكثير من الفتاوى الموضوعة على الائمة هذه الايام
وارجو من الاخ الناقل ان يذكر مستند الشيخ الفقهي في تحريمه لاجابة السؤال الثاني

----------


## وادي الذكريات

الدكتور الفاضل / حفظه الله تبارك وتعالى ..
الشيخ الفوزان من أشهر الشيوخ المعروف عنه قوله بعدم جواز هذه الأناشيد وأنها فتنة وأنها بدعة ، وله فتوى كثيرة من أول ما خرجت هذه الأناشيد .
وجواب السؤال الثاني هذا : 



> جواب الشّيخ:
> "إيه، لأنه لا أصل لها، ولأنها فتنة، وكان الذي ينبغي له أن يستمع إلى القرآن الكريم المسجل في المصاحف المرتّلة والأشرطة، وفيه ما يُغنيه ويكفيه ويؤجر عليه، وكذلك المحاضرات والدّروس الدينية، ولا يُشغِل وقتَه بالأناشيد التي لا يستفيد منها شيئا إلا الطّرب نعم." اهـ


هو من أحسن الإجابات ، فقد بين الشيخ أخطر شىء للأناشيد المسماه إسلامية وهو تملك قلب المسلم بالطرب الذي يظن صاحبه أنه يتقرب إلى الله عز وجل به ، فيبتعد شيئًا فشيئًا عن الإستماع للقرآن الكريم ! ، وتأخذ هذه الأناشيد الحيز الأكبر من حبه للإستمعاء للأشياء ، ولذلك سماها الشيخ : ( فتنة ) .
وهذا الذي فطن إليه بعض الشيوخ ممن كانوا يقولون أن هذه الأناشيد جائزة ، فبعد أن قالوا بالجواز تراهم الآن يؤلفون الخطب والمقالات في حث الناس على الابتعاد عنها وتجنبها .
وفي هذا الرابط محاضرة للشيخ صالح المنجد الذي أفتى من قبل بجوازها مع ضوابط وضعها لها :
عنوان المحاضرة : ماذا حصل للنشيد الإسلامي : http://www.islamhouse.com/p/295355
وستجد إن شاء الله عز وجل في هذه المحاضرة كل الأجوبة لأسئلتك .

----------

